# Epub on Kindle touch 5.1.0



## killermiller (Jun 26, 2012)

hello people,

I want read Epub books in my Kindlle touch version 5.1.0
My Kindle touch dont support epub file to read. I tried to convert epub to mobi.
As Result its shows me unreadable text. Can anyone help to get read epubs in my Kindle without without converting the files.

Please help me and Thanks in advance


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

killermiller said:


> hello people,
> 
> I want read Epub books in my Kindlle touch version 5.1.0
> My Kindle touch dont support epub file to read. I tried to convert epub to mobi.
> ...


Killermiller-

Welcome to KindleBoards!

The Kindle will not read epub format without conversion. You can send the files to your free send-to-kindle email address (Go to Menu > Settings > Device Options > Personalize Your Kindle to see your Send-to-Kindle E-mail address) with the word "Convert" in the subject. The files must be DRM-free. It sounds like perhaps the files you converted were not DRM free? If so, discussion of how to remove DRM from files is not permitted here.

You can also use the free program Calibre to convert files to Kindle format.

Betsy


----------



## killermiller (Jun 26, 2012)

calibre conversion dont help because its arabic fonts -.-

i heard with coolreader or jailbraik could solve that problem and let me read epubs on the kindle touch 5.1.0


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never heard of a jailbreak on Kindle that will let you read ePub.  Coolreader won't work on a Kindle, as far as I know.

I don't think the Amazon conversion service will convert ePubs, either, but Calibre should.  Arabic makes it harder, though - I don't know if Calibre supports Arabic.

Epub can be read on pcs easily, maybe you should just stick to that, if you have a Kindle.  Otherwise, you might want to buy a Nook or whatever ePub reader supports Arabic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

killermiller said:


> calibre conversion dont help because its arabic fonts -.-
> 
> i heard with coolreader or jailbraik could solve that problem and let me read epubs on the kindle touch 5.1.0


Neither solution will work; Coolreader will not work on the Kindle. You might want to consider a Kindle Fire if you want to read both Kindle and epub documents. Or, as Susan suggests, perhaps a Nook might be a better device for you.

Betsy


----------

